# Basic grammar for beginners



## cisarro

Hi guys!

Apart from to practice the pronunciation I'm currently learning a basic vocabulary and some usual phrases (greetings, introductions, etc.), but according to you what could be basic topics to learn Hungarian grammar for an absolute beginner?

Thanks!


----------



## cisarro

In example, how about thewse lessons? http://www.unilang.org/course.php?res=70


----------



## bibax

> ...but according to you what could be basic topics to learn Hungarian grammar for an absolute beginner?



I remember my first Hungarian textbook:

Lesson 1 - simple questions/answers;

Mi ez? Ez szék. Mi az? Az lámpa.
Nagy asztal ez? Igen, ez nagy asztal.
Ki ez? Ez Kis elvtárs. Milyen ember Kis elvtárs? Kis elvtárs jó ember.

Lesson 2 - van/nincs, postpositions, -ban/-ben, -n/-on/-en/-ön;

Hol (van) a labda? A szekrény mögött, az asztal alatt, ... Itt (van) a labda.
A labda a kapuban van. A kapus is ott van? Nincs ott.

Lesson 3 - plural -k, cardinal numerals, how much? how many?

Hány óra (van)? Negyed egy.
Mennyi az idő? Fél három.

Then the indicative present of the intransitive verbs:
Péter áll, Marika ül, a fiúk állnak, a lányok ülnek, ....;

The verbs lenni, menni, jönni, enni, inni, ...;
The -ik verbs: dolgozik, tetszik;
The personal pronouns: én, te, nekem, velem, ..., ön, maga;

The transitive verbs and the accusative -t:
Látsz valakit? Pistát sehol sem látom.

Possession, -nak/-nek, to have: Ez az én kabátom. Ma nincs időm.
Imperative: várj, ne várd, ....;
Past tense: volt, mondott, mondta, ...;
Future: látni fog, ...;
Comparative, adverb: nagyobb, nagyon, jobb, jól, ...;
Ordinal numerals: első, második, harmadik, ...;

And now you can read, say, _"The stars of Eger"_ :


> A patakban két gyermek fürdik: egy fiú meg egy leány. Nem illik tán, hogy együtt fürödnek, de ők ezt nem tudják: a fiú alig hétesztendős, a leány két évvel fiatalabb. Az erdőben jártak, patakra találtak. A nap tüzesen sütött. A víz tetszett nekik.


----------



## Olivier0

There are good grammar sheets and exercises here: http://www.magyarora.com/english/
-- Olivier


----------



## Zsanna

*Moderator's message:

Please note that such a question is out of the scope of our forum, therefore this thread will be closed and deleted (eventually).

However, for questions like this it is worth consulting the Hungarian Resources sticky (first title of the Hungarian Forum page) or by clicking here.
Any new ideas are welcome in the corresponding Suggestions for Resources thread/sticky (same page, second title) by clicking here.

Thank you for understanding.*


----------

